# Ahoy from the Black Caiman



## BlackCaiman (Jun 15, 2011)

We are Andy and Lisa, the proud new owners of a 2011 Jeanneau 36i sailboat named the Black Caiman, we recently took possession of her in Annapolis,MD and sailed her down the ICW to Hilton Head, SC where she was commissioned into the fleet at the South Carolina Yacht Club, Windmill Harbour. We have a website documenting the search, purchase and commissioning process starting 3 years ago to present. Please join us at Crazy Moose Tracks. So Happy to have found this site! Cheers.

Ps... Moose is our miniature poodle - aka First Mate.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome.... nice boat. A friend has one too and seems quite happy with it.

Is that some kind of anti-growth 'skirt' at the waterline?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

That is nice isn't it ? 

Hey Fast, look again ? Its more an anti swimmer alert. That is an impressive graphic. 

Hilton Head ? Isn't that Ensign SailHog's old stamping ground ?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

You're right... probably a black caiman..... d'oh.....


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Yeah, it is a CAIMAN swimming along the waterline! Pretty kewl when they showed the graphics and updates before launching on the Jeanneau owners site. This pic is not quite as good as the ones there for showing the bottom off! But still kewl none the less! now I'll probably get in trouble linking the thread!LOLOLOL

Now how does one get the puppy to keep the eye patch on? that would have been good for my clubs memorial day cruise with a pirate them, Had to settle for a flag like the avatar!
Marty


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

blt2ski said:


> Yeah, it is a CAIMAN swimming along the waterline! Pretty kewl when they showed the graphics and updates before launching on the Jeanneau owners site. This pic is not quite as good as the ones there for showing the bottom off! But still kewl none the less! now I'll probably get in trouble linking the thread!LOLOLOL
> 
> Now how does one get the puppy to keep the eye patch on? that would have been good for my clubs memorial day cruise with a pirate them, Had to settle for a flag like the avatar!
> Marty


Jeanneau Guru indeed .... there's a name for people like you Marty ... rhymes with banker.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

tdw said:


> Jeanneau Guru indeed .... there's a name for people like you Marty ... rhymes with banker.


Oh joy! a compliment from the RODENT! I'm a whanker! At least I am NOT a Catalina guru!:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher

Lisa, Whom I think is posting......do not worry tooooo much about us over here, we harass some more than others here, unlike at the Jeanneau site, where it can be on the dead side....... then again, when there is a FULL MOON out like tonight............, AROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BlackCaiman (Jun 15, 2011)

No Worries, love this sailing scene! This site has so much going on. Will def. have to post up some stuff from the commissioning on the electronic threads. Moose is one cool pup, he is up for anything and is so into the marina life, a real social butterfly. Glad you like the Caiman.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

blt2ski said:


> Oh joy! a compliment from the RODENT! I'm a whanker! At least I am NOT a Catalina guru!:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher
> 
> Lisa, Whom I think is posting......do not worry tooooo much about us over here, we harass some more than others here, unlike at the Jeanneau site, where it can be on the dead side....... then again, when there is a FULL MOON out like tonight............, AROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Now that would have definitely been abusive Marty. I'd be in more trouble than ever. 

Welcome Lisa. As Marty says don't take it too seriously, Marty Mad Dog that he is and old Fuzzball here are old mates.

Wombet said I needed a shave ... maybe it is the full moon ... WereWombat ? Now there's a worrying thought.

btw .. those pics on the Jeaneau site do show that graphic off to great advantage. Most impressive. Probably for the best you didn't go all black hull. That could have been a bad move in the summer heat.


----------



## BlackCaiman (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks to you all who have visited Crazymoosetracks.com, and yes I will be posting all the details on the upgrades and addition soon to include a list of contractors, pictures of install, make, model, etc.

Your right TDW, so glad we did not go with the black hull, we were really set on having it when we started this journey, but thank goodness we were smart enough to listen to all the good advice that was given to us.


----------

